# Motobecane Fantom Cross Pro geometry



## filmpurple (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a Fantom Cross Pro from Bikes Direct, though the idea of buying without riding seems a bit crazy. Great specs for the $ and has good reviews online. 

Several people here and elsewhere have said that these B-D Motobecanes are basically rebranded Fujis. So I figured I could go find a Fuji Cross 2.0 to ride and get a good sense of the fit. However the listed geo does not seem at all the same. The wheelbase of this bike, e.g., (in a 58cm) is listed as 103.0. While virtually all Fuji cross bikes are 104.28. Other key specs are different too.

Can't buy the bike if I have no clue how it'll fit me. Anyone know what's up with this?


----------

